# Rosie's new coat



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I keep forgetting to take a photo of Rosie in her Equafleece. I love it - I like to think she looks like a horse trotting around!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute girl


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

love her coat, love rosie too i think she beautiful x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww, she looks so sweet in her fleece! She's a very pretty girl 

I love the red equafleece, I'm going to get Ellie one to match Maisy's when she's finished growing!  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I really like that! I'll add it onto my list....

She's lovely xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She is too cute - I want one for Flo now...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rosie looks gorgeous in her photo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, she looks so sweet


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a similar one for rainy summer days, but for the winter this model (?) is the best as it protects the top of their legs and half tummy - for a pale colour dog it is worth covering as much as possible!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to consider getting the full on snowsuit for Rosie when the weather turns. So far, it has been a bit of a charm - I put it on her whenever it looks like rain, and it NEVER rains! Last night it chucked it down 30 mins before our walk, but not a drop fell while we were out.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosie and Izzy both look gorgeous in their coats! Wil definitely get something when my little pup is much bigger


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, they both look lovely. Didn't realise they had a summer & winter variety, thats a good idea.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rosie and Izzy both look lovely x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I need 3 for the winter  Oh what colours shall I pick?

Hubby will take the beep when Oakley wears a coat for a walk .. saves the hairdryer being on for an hour though


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

This is Maisy modelling her equafleece after her bath!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I'm just going to have to get one for Obi now. They all look adorable and I like anything that is practical and reduces mess/dirt!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maises looks lovely too ... what choice of colours can you choose JoJo ?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking gorgeous girls in your fleeces :kiss:


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

The photos are just lovely of the both dogs with their coats on. My husband said: don't you ever think of putting clothes on the dog, but my sister has two bearded collies and she swears by them on rainy days, saves her so much work to dry the dogs! So I think, my husband will change his mind on that, when he sees the practical side of it  
I loooove the look of Rosie! I only saw your profile photo and there Rosie looks a lot like our Cider does now. If he will be as gorgeous as Rosie, when he is older, then I will be well happy  I go back to have another look at her now, lol 
Thanks for posting the photo


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bini said:


> The photos are just lovely of the both dogs with their coats on. My husband said: don't you ever think of putting clothes on the dog, but my sister has two bearded collies and she swears by them on rainy days, saves her so much work to dry the dogs! So I think, my husband will change his mind on that, when he sees the practical side of it
> I loooove the look of Rosie! I only saw your profile photo and there Rosie looks a lot like our Cider does now. If he will be as gorgeous as Rosie, when he is older, then I will be well happy  I go back to have another look at her now, lol
> Thanks for posting the photo


I want to do a progress set of photos like others have done, but don't know how to post thumbnails! I guess I could just do them like normal.


----------

